
ITunes Tiered Pricing Goes Live - vaksel
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2009/04/reuters_us_apple_itunes?mbid=geeksugar
======
geekamongus
I'll be curious to see what happens in about 6 months. What percentage of
songs will be $1.29, what percentage will still be $0.00, and what percentage
will be $0.69?

Not to be pessimistic, but I suspect $1.29 songs won't decrease in price as
they age.

